# Internet Explorer Shutdowns



## Job's3dAnswer (Oct 17, 2004)

For the past several days whenever DW or I open up a second window while on-line and then try to close it, Internet Explorer has a small window pop up that says that "IE has encountered a problem and must shut down."

This happens no matter what site we are on. I have even gone to the Microsoft site to download a new copy of IE 7, but every time it starts to download, the computer (I E ) shuts us off the internet.

I've thought of Uninstalling the copy of IE on the hard disk, but don't know how we'd get online to download a new one, since IE is our connector to the internet.

Any ideas?

I also forgot to add that when we click on the "X" to sign off the internet, even if we've only looked at 1 screen, IE still has a box pop up with the same message.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You may have a virus. Try scanning your entire machine with your antivirus software. If you still need IE7 after doing that, PM your mailing address and I'll get a copy to you.

I agree that installing IE7 is the best solution to your problem, provided that you don't have a virus of course. Actually, I'm surprised that you don't already have it already since it's been a required security update for some time now.

In the meantime, try downloading and installing the Firefox browser.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Remember Nevada IE7 is ONLY available for Windows users that have XP with SP2 or Higher. Nothing below that.
System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP Service Pack 2; Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Remember Nevada IE7 is ONLY available for Windows users that have XP with SP2 or Higher.


Yes. Ane beyond that, Windows security updates aren't available for XP users who don't have SP2 installed. Perhaps I could just send him SP3, since it should include IE7. He's obviously lacking years of security updates.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Are you using Windows Vista?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

uyk7 said:


> Are you using Windows Vista?


I don't think he can be. Vista comes stock with IE7.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> I don't think he can be. Vista comes stock with IE7.


I have had this problem with my PC also, using Vista. I also have a problem, periodically, of multiple windows (not tabs) opening without end; I let 57 windows open once before I shut the PC down.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............I , too , was getting these shutdown messages , UNtil I downloaded SP3 and it has cleared up for the most part . , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

uyk7 said:


> I have had this problem with my PC also, using Vista. I also have a problem, periodically, of multiple windows (not tabs) opening without end; I let 57 windows open once before I shut the PC down.


I read the OP more carefully and you may be correct that he's trying to reinstall IE7. I was thinking that he was wanting to upgrade from IE6 to IE7. My brain must be stuck in the old days when you couldn't uninstall or reinstall IE because it was integral to the operating system.


----------



## Job's3dAnswer (Oct 17, 2004)

Sorry I haven't had a chance to get back sooner. 

Yes, we are using Windows XP with Service Pack 2. 

Thanks for the link to Firefox, I'll try that tomorrow!

Should I try to download SP3, or just switch to Firefox?


Thanks again
Steve


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

IMHO, Firefox is way better than IE - it is more secure, functions better.
Been a Firefox user for quite awhile, and never have had any problems....


----------



## Job's3dAnswer (Oct 17, 2004)

Well, here's the latest update.

I tried the link to Mozilla for Foxfire. It gets to the download page, then IE shuts down. I go to the Microsoft download page to download another copy of IE 7 and it shuts down as well. I allow "Active X" to run, same thing. I prohibit "Active X" from running, same thing. Whenever I try to download either of these programs, IE 'has to close down'. I keep sending the "Error Reports", but don't really think it does anything.

Thanks again for your help. Any other ideas?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Job's3dAnswer said:


> Any other ideas?


Did you scan your computer for a virus?


----------



## Job's3dAnswer (Oct 17, 2004)

Every day or every other day Norton does a Full System scan, and the only thing it finds is a Tracking Cookie, which we tell it to fix.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Job's3dAnswer said:


> Every day or every other day Norton does a Full System scan, and the only thing it finds is a Tracking Cookie, which we tell it to fix.


...............Get RID of Norton!!!! It can screwUP more things than a whole family of Raccoons , lol !! It is more trouble than it's worth . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

For sure Stop Norton from doing those scans that is pathetic~! I love Norton BTW Although I have an older version of SystemWorks and it works just fine. But this version does not have Internet security on it which is a big no no with Norton. Do not get that~!


----------



## Job's3dAnswer (Oct 17, 2004)

I know that DW's oldest brother -- the one that crashes computers to rebuild them -- got talking about McAfee, and that it was supposed to be way better than Norton.

Thanks for the suggestion of stopping the scans. I'll see if that does anything.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Please tell me you're joking about McAfee. McAfee is nearly as bad as Norton. They're both AWFUL resource HOGS~!!! If I were you, I'd go with a lighter, free AV solution. I use AVG free. It're a really good program. http://free.grisoft.com/ww.download?prd=afe


----------



## Job's3dAnswer (Oct 17, 2004)

When we were still up in MA, we had AVG Free. The only thing I remember about it was that they scheduled what time the updates were, and if you were in the middle of doing something when they updated, you lost it. 

Thanks for the idea. I'll discuss it with the Boss.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> Get RID of Norton!!!! It can screwUP more things than a whole family of Raccoons , lol !! It is more trouble than it's worth . , fordy



I have to disagree. I like Norton Internet Security. When it expired I decided to try the Windows LiveOneCare program and don't like it so I will be switching back to Norton soon. 

I do agree that you should try stopping the AV program when downloading IE and see if it helps. If not, then try having someone else download IE to a disk and install it that way on your PC.


----------



## Job's3dAnswer (Oct 17, 2004)

WOO-HOO!!!

I turned off the AV and downloaded Firefox and it went through!!!!!!!:banana02:


Thanks to everybody for all your help! !!!!!!!!!


----------

